# Soya Protein Mince Bolognese



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I've been looking at cheaper sources of protein for a while now, and thought I'd give soya mince a go.

Just finished my lunch which consisted of:

50g soya mince (reconstituted with beef oxo in water)

200g chopped tomatoes

2 tbsp olive oil

half an onion

salt and pepper to taste

Got to say, I'm pretty impressed with it. It doesn't taste like meat, but I didn't expect it to. But it has a nice texture and taste in this recipe. With the price being £1.80 for 400g it works out at 22.5p per meal (plus other ingredients) which I'm pretty happy with.

Anyone else tried this or have any good suggestions for recipes?


----------

